# My new baby boy, Gizmo!!



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I picked up my baby boy today  Here he is! I'll no doubt have more photos to add later lol.



















*Yummy babyfood! Sunday Roast babyfood lol.*


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

<<<<<<<<<<<STEALS NEW BABY BOY & RUN/SWIMS REALLY REALLY FAST BACK ACROSS THE ATLANTIC


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*



A1APassion said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<STEALS NEW BABY BOY & RUN/SWIMS REALLY REALLY FAST BACK ACROSS THE ATLANTIC


Hey!! Get back here now!!!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

Took the baby of A1A and is now running to the Uk
Jess x


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

No no, I want it. xDDDD


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

That's enough guys!! He's all mine!!


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

Ow...ow..yeah my head just EXPLODED from the first picture -twitch-
Cuteness overload!


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

Aw, It's so cute!!! He's almost tricolored, that's so weird!

By the way.....








MINE!!! *runs back across the Atlantic and the US*


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

Too cute!


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

OMG HOW FRICKIN ADORABLE!


*Did a I-wanna-steal-him dance*

: D Didja name him yet?


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

awwwwwwwwwww too cute!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*



Hatchet_Chick said:


> : D Didja name him yet?


Not yet. I'm hoping a name will pop into my head  lol.

He licks me looooads everytime I put hand in cage <3


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

AAAAAAWWWWWW! FAR TOO CUUUUUUUTTTTTTEEEEEEE! Adorable ears.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

SO young, SO wide-eyed, SO innocent. WAY too cute! :lol:


----------



## Klairwho (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

Just too much cuteness for one little rat!
Oh god, I want him!
Where'd you get him? Breeder?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*



Klairwho said:


> Where'd you get him? Breeder?


Yeah I got him from a breeder. His website is www.jaysanimalencounters.co.uk if you want to have a look


----------



## RampagingRodents (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

*steals and runs to Australia*

;D

He's beautiful!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

That is one well-traveled baby boy. He must be exhausted! :lol:

Congrats, Stace, he's adorable.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

Absolutly adorable. He reminds me of a badger in the 2nd picture.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

Aww, what an adorable little face!!! I want him!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

<<< still has the cutie pie

I used the Jedi mind trick & made them all think that walnut they took from me was Baby


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

Hes so cute. Same colour as my little Hallie-Mae


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

OH LORD

How pretty & cute!!!!


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

((diess)) Want now!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

OT but, omg Kayratz, my bf makes me watch that Metalocalypse show all the time. >< lol


----------



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

SOOO adorable. :O
He's titchy too.  
Great pics.
xx


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: My new baby boy!!*

I named him Gizmo


----------



## DeeDee (Jul 24, 2008)

He is so cute.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww! Sooo cute! I'll line up for stealing him, too! (Even though I just got a new baby rattie of my own)


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

*dies of cute overload*

I almost named my boy Gizmo, but then I decided to name him Ed at the last minute. :3 VERY CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------

